

Easy screenshot sharing with Dropbox and Hazel - zacharypinter
http://zacharypinter.com/2009/05/01/easy-screenshot-sharing-with-dropbox-and-hazel.html

======
ryanwaggoner
Sounds like you need Skitch, which does this and a lot more. It's one of my
five must-have apps.

<http://www.skitch.com/>

~~~
davidmathers
What are the other four?

For screenshot sharing there's also GrabUp, which is simpler and quicker than
Skitch but doesn't have any editing features.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
I should have been clearer: it's one of my top five productivity apps. The
other four would be:

Textmate, Omnifocus, Balsamiq Mockups, Yojimbo

------
pkulak
Seems like you could do this just with some AppleScript. Doesn't OS X support
running a script when a file is added to a folder. There's a name for it
too...

------
GHFigs
Very clever combination of two of my favorite utilities.

